# The Official 1/5-1/6 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Jan 5, 2005)

Started snowing in earnest in Northwest CT around 7:30 AM.



> WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM THIS EVENING TO THURSDAY EVENING
> UNTIL 11:10AM EST
> Urgent - Winter Weather Message National Weather Service Albany NY 439 AM EST Wed Jan 5 2005
> 
> ...


Let's hope the changeover to freezing rain is short-lived or non-existent. I may go out Friday to somewhere in the Berks...


----------



## dmc (Jan 5, 2005)

About an inch on the ground when I left Hunter Mountain this morning - temp about 29f...  Local schools are doing early releases...

Hardly any snow in Albany...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 5, 2005)

Snowing like crazy in Hopewell Junction (just east of Poughkeepsie), but no accumulation yet. Just south and east of there, all sleet/freezing rain.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2005)

I like these threads.  Not supposed to start snow in boston until after midnight, but snowing fairly hard here at this point.  1-4  4-8 are the totals I have heard for north or concord New Hampshire no change over expexted in the White's.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 5, 2005)

I hope the switch over to NCP that they're predicting for around here never happens!  I'm thinking of going up to Sundown tonight after work.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2005)

Forecast is for all snow in NH/VT I believe.  It will be good.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 5, 2005)

2 - 4 inches forcast for Northern Adks. Even that little bit makes me feel better. Light snow falling at Whiteface as of 10:00am.


----------



## JD (Jan 5, 2005)

ditto!


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 5, 2005)

Snowing like a monkey here in Boston. Nothing's sticking yet, though. Fingers are crossed to NH.

Mmmm, fresh snow...


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 5, 2005)

*ALL QUIET IN ALBANY*

13:55 - Snow came through and stopped.  You'd never know it snowed here.  Looking at the RADAR loop on Intellicast
http://www.intellicast.com/Local/US...p=RadarImagery&product=RadarLoop&prodnav=none

Shows the main body of the storm over Lake Erie and moving East fast.


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: ALL QUIET IN ALBANY*



			
				RossiSkier said:
			
		

> 13:55 - Snow came through and stopped.  You'd never know it snowed here.  Looking at the RADAR loop on Intellicast
> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/US...p=RadarImagery&product=RadarLoop&prodnav=none
> 
> Shows the main body of the storm over Lake Erie and moving East fast.


I love the Intellicast radars. I think they are slightly outdated by perhaps 30-60 minutes, but they usually do a good job of representing the rain/snow lines. Let's hope this line stays positioned exactly how it is now...


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2005)

Basically nothing accumualated here from today's snow, but it looks like 4-8" before the changeover tonight which my foolish optimism tells me isn't going to happen...


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jan 5, 2005)

Snow stopped here (N of Beantown) mid PM.  It sounds (for now) that SoVt, Bizerkshires, Mondadnock Reg. into ME would get the most.

Figures, I'm at work tomorrow and I trashed a (#4) front Hub in my 4x4 PU and Friday is the one day I can get it squared away..  Maybe Friday night at Blue Hills?


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2005)

I will be somewhere in the Berkshires Friday for sure. Started snowing again here around 8 PM and it's pretty moderate.


----------



## skijay (Jan 5, 2005)

Round 1 of the storm put 2 inches of snow on my driveway!  Nothing stuck in Hartford, bust as I got to my house I saw the surprise.  It was a wet snow and I shoveled it.  

I can not wait until Thursday morning and my commute to work!


----------



## Terry (Jan 6, 2005)

*storm thread*

I just watched the report here- 6 inches + for our area and no changeover to rain. Looks like a powder night tonight at Shawnee Peak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## teachski (Jan 6, 2005)

NO School here today

My school is generally one of the LAST in the area to call off too.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2005)

Just finished the first round of snowblowing. A solid 5" so far and it's still coming down moderately. Please no changeover (Fingers crossed). I'd be interested to hear what the Berkshire or Albany snow totals are as this may determine whether I ski Jiminy, Catamount, Butternut or Sundown tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2005)

It's now sleeting heavily here...  :angry:


----------



## JimG. (Jan 6, 2005)

Blew 7" out of my driveway in Hopewell Junction this AM before going to work, the changeover had just started. From what I can tell, Hunter will get about the same but they are calling for a changeover to freezing rain with 1/4" of ice expected.

Well, at least it will make for the start of a bomber base in the woods!


----------



## skijay (Jan 6, 2005)

Horrific commute to Hartford this morning, before the sleet.  I had no problem with the roads by my house (unplowed) and slick. In downtown Hartford getting up a slight hill was a challenge.

I could feel the drive wheels  slipping and the power moving to a wheel that could grip.  I think the problem is the 35psi in my snow tires.  I let the car sit for 2 hrs in the parking garage after I got to work and and checked the pressure.  I lowered it to manufacturer's 30psi.  

I will see on my evening commute if this helps.  

I had 6 inches of snow at my house @ 7am


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2005)

It looks like the snow is holding on North of the CT/MA border:

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/US...p=RadarImagery&product=RadarLoop&prodnav=none

I hope that big blob of green in SW New York doesn't errode the snow from the Berks Northward. Looks like Albany and Berks are getting whacked with snow right now! Can any locals comment?


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 6, 2005)

from what i've seen of the forcasts and weather maps, i think there is definitely going to be change over through at least southern VT and NH, with all snow falling north of say the lakes region in NH.  well, that's my prediction at least.  however, highest snow fall totals are expected in so. VT and NH despite the expected change over to sleet.  should be interesting.  definitely gonna get better snow the further you drive north this weekend.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2005)

That snowline is holding on just North of the CT/MA border:

*SOURCE*





*SOURCE*

Come on.....Please spare the Northern Berks!


----------



## KingM (Jan 6, 2005)

It's looking great up here in Central Vermont.  Finally having some fresh snow on the ground and falling fast and furious practically makes me want to weep. (oh, and throw on the skis, but that has to wait until tomorrow).

I only wish we didn't have that threat of rain looming middle of next week.


----------



## DJAK (Jan 6, 2005)

230 pm update from Mount Wash Valley:

been snowing since 1130 or so and have about 2 inches so far. Coming down steady at this point as greg's radar pic shows. I wouldn't mind a touch of sleet on the top to give us an insta-base. Just keep the glaze off the top of it eh?

From the radar, looks like 6"+ shoudn't be tough up here...temp still hovering around 20.

Gotta work tomorrow   But wait, that means I can ski a few.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2005)

(Sigh)  Someone please say that next week's warm up and rain is not going to happen!!!  This is getting pretty bad...already heading into the middle of January and snow is scant.


----------



## KingM (Jan 6, 2005)

I put on the shoes and took a walk through the property, down to the river. and up along the greenway. We've got a bit less than 2# so far, but it feels as though it's just getting started. It's a good snow for what we need, fairly sticky, but not overly wet. It's the perfect base on base to hold some powder next week.

(Do you hear that snow gods? I said POWDER, not rain showers.)


----------



## jimme (Jan 6, 2005)

Downtown Albany- 1 block from Capitol building.

Snow changed to sleet/freezing rain about 11:00 am

Currently at 3:40 PM there is no precip at all.

It's all slush here now and beginning to freeze up. 

Jimme


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 6, 2005)

Boston's been raining since about 12.00. It's just cold enough to keep teh puddles too slushy to drain. Nothing like stepping in a huge lake of slushy sand water.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 6, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> (Sigh)  Someone please say that next week's warm up and rain is not going to happen!!!  This is getting pretty bad...already heading into the middle of January and snow is scant.






I was just thinking the same thing. I was going to go to Killington on the 14th for a 3 days but with that weather report I might just wait a few more weeks.


----------



## Zand (Jan 6, 2005)

We got about 6-8 inches here in Leicester and it's heavy freezing rain right now. It only took about 2 hours for my snowmobile to get 1/2" of ice on it.

Now we watch Saturday's storm.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> It's now sleeting heavily here...  :angry:



That was a really dissapointing turn of events yesterday.  I had already called in sick  to go skiing by the time it turned to sleet/freezing r@!n  :angry:   I went skiing anyway...  I've never had so much ice form on my jacket...  :roll:


----------



## hammer (Jan 7, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> That was a really dissapointing turn of events yesterday.  I had already called in sick  to go skiing by the time it turned to sleet/freezing r@!n  :angry:   I went skiing anyway...  I've never had so much ice form on my jacket...  :roll:


Where did you go?  Did the conditions hold up OK?

I'm seeing lots of reports in NH of packed powder conditions today, but if they got any of the ice we had in MA last night I'd definitely take those reports with a grain of salt...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2005)

I went to Ski Sundown which is my local mountain here in CT.  I would have liked to go further north, but I work there so I didn't have to pay anything and I didn't feel like driving too far in the frozen mess on the road.  The conditions were pretty good, though they were getting crusty by the time I left at around 1:30.  I wouldn't be too surprised if the NH guys had packed powder...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2005)

Forecasts are now saying 1-3 inches of snow for Northern New Hampshire and 3-6 inches for Mass/Southern NH.  Good weekend to get out and enjoy the new, long overdue, snow!!    :wink:


----------

